# Remington recall



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any real credited information on when remington 700's will be back on the shelves?

Cheddar


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll let you know when I see them.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

All I can say is hopefully sometime soon! Local gun stores have told me "they'll start coming back soon. " 

My brother has been wanting a long range rifle and the 700 Long Range w/ B&C stock seems to be a great option to work with. If one makes it way onto the shelves soon, he's planning to snag it ASAP.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am leaning towards the 700 either the sps varmint in 308 or the 700 long range in 7mm mag. Im also debating on a 260 or 6.5 but in a rifle the price point is a bit higher. What are your thoughts?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Personally, I think you'd get more rifle for your money going with the 700 Long Range over the SPS Varmint. There are some great reviews on the Long Range model. You get a much better stock and some have said they feel it's close to the older non-fluted Sendero models.

Which other rifles are you considering?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The 700s are back on the rack at Cabelas.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Why were they recalled? I've got a couple of them.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Cooky said:


> The 700s are back on the rack at Cabelas.


Sweet!


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

My Remington 700 CDL was shipped to Remington on May 16 and I just checked its status and it said it was being repaired/reviewed today. I expect I'll get it back mid-August, so they've had it nearly three months. I expect that dealer firearms are moving out much faster than us lowly 2nd or 3rd level consumers.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I know a guy that had a Remington VTR .308 that he just got back from the recall.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> My Remington 700 CDL was shipped to Remington on May 16 and I just checked its status and it said it was being repaired/reviewed today. I expect I'll get it back mid-August, so they've had it nearly three months. I expect that dealer firearms are moving out much faster than us lowly 2nd or 3rd level consumers.


Don't think for a minute that Remington pays more attention to the dealers than the end user. We had to pull all of our rifles from the shelf the second the recall was announced. Then wait a month for them to decide that we needed to send in the entire rifle (not just replace the trigger assembly at our shop). And the best part is that they will be sending back all of our 250 rifles in unmarked boxes so we will need to go through each one and make note of model numbers, serial numbers, log numbers, and all of the other info that should be on the label. How fun for us.


----------

